# Linux sur iMac DV+



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Février 2001)

Bonjour,

Je possède un iMac DV+ et je voudrais installer linux sur ce dernier.
J'ai fait le tour de pas mal de site (ou forum) mais aucun ne donne en integralité le protocole a suivre pour installé linux.
Est-ce que quelqun connait une addresse internet ou un forum où je pourrait trouver ses information?
Ou peut etre que qq l'a deja installé sur son iMac DV+.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (6 Février 2001)

Je l'ai jamais installé sur un iMac DV+ mais je l'ai déjà installé sur 3 macs différents donc moi je peut t'aider mais je connais surtout la distribution debian, donc si tu l'as prend, je peux t'aider, sinon va sur http://www.linuxfr.org,  tu trouveras p'être ton bonheur, c'esrt pas spécifique au MAc mais bon   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[Ce message a été modifié par [MGZ]Toine (edited 05 Février 2001).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Février 2001)

=&gt; [MGZ]Toine

Ouais je ne sais pas car j'ai vue sur certain site que le systeme debian est très compexe. J'ai pas envie de passer 1 an a programmer mom mac pour que cela fonctionne. Je veut bien y passer du temps mais pas 15 siecle.

merci beaucoup...@+....

[Ce message a été modifié par Lemage (edited 07 Février 2001).]


----------

